# New ACER Aspire will not make wireless internet connection



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just purchased a new ACER Aspire 5742Z-4200 laptop,Windows 7 Home Premium, that will not make a wireless connection to my router/modem,Versalink 327W.Laptop recognises the wireless signal but can not connect.With ethernet cable connected internet connection is made but very slow.Wireless connection was made(through neighbors router),not mine so disconnected,so I know it will connect with different router.Tech support with sever provider after 30 mins. result was not a problem with them because laptop recognises the wireless signal.Tech support with ACER via chat result was their "knowledge with this problem is limited",and wanted to pass me off to "Pay for support" to resolve the issue.I was able to squeeze this from ACER chat support,"...unable to connect because several settings need to be made to computer".Brand new computer,I refuse to pay for support from manufacturer.After searching here(TSG),I do not see a quick and easy fix.As I have 15 days to return product + 15% restock,is this a major on going problem,should I return for refund or continue to resolve the issue. Thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step is to remove all encryption from the router as a test, then remove the wireless profiles from the laptop, see if you can connect that way.

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

I'm also curious about your comment about slow access with a wired connection.

Let's do a test using the wired connection and another computer on the same router.

Run this SpeedTest and post the link to the results here. To this on each of the computers, we want to compare the difference.

.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

How do I remove encryption from router ? There are no stored wireless network profiles.I will connect via ethernet cable and run speed test. Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do I remove encryption from router ?


Login to the router, navigate to the wireless section and find the encryption (or security) setting. Set it to disabled or off or similar.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you,searched forums and found instruction.Router built specifically for provider,with their tech support trying to accomplish this and/or connection.Its my understanding I must go thru them to remove encryption/security settings.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry for the delay,I finally was able to login to the router. Security settings have been disabled the entire time.Something I have found and believe to be the problem is the wireless network adapter is 802.11n and the router is 802.11b/g.Acer support is telling me the wireless adapter is 802.11b/g/n,but does not show this in control panel,only 802.11n.I relayed this to acer and was told to consult ISP support for wireless adapter configuration,does this sound correct ? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

An 802.11n adapter should be able to connect to an 802.11b/g access point.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering (or access control) on the router.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

MAC Address filtering disabled.With ethernet cable,am able to connect to internet,when I go to SpeedTest,it takes for ever to load and gets message regarding Flash Player and javascript.Click on link,it fails to load,timed out,or connection reset.Unable to run SpeedTest on laptop.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

What is Google Redirect ?


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\BC>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BC-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-DA-EA-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a9f8:5bdb:c542:f2f9%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.45(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 27, 2010 12:36:22 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 30, 2010 10:49:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666374
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-E9-B6-B5-00-1F-C6-DA-EA-85
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.myhome.westell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8b5:3934:b892:6a7d(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8b5:3934:b892:6a7d%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\BC>


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\madi>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : madi-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-46-19-9F-F2-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-46-19-9F-F2-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-95-55-C5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::85c0:17cf:5834:fb9%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 29, 2010 9:31:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 30, 2010 9:31:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-1C-8D-12-88-AE-1D-95-55-C5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C01F1229-2DAE-48D8-9220-0A8EF5DC87A7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:249a:3ab1:b892:6a7d(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::249a:3ab1:b892:6a7d%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DC5052FB-C3D5-4E0D-9000-68F9B3390559}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>

C:\Users\madi>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have any non-Windows security application--including any "trial" security suite--uninstall it and tell us what it was so we can advise about any Removal Tool that may be available to clean up. Then run the following repairs and see if you get any better results with wireless or ethernet.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Laptop came with McAfee security suite.Also Norton Online Backup,does this need to go also ? Thank you for the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

McAfee Removal Tool.

Norton Online Backup shouldn't be part of this problem, so you needn't be concerned about it.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Still no wireless connection.Run troubleshoot result,"Windows can't connect to hidden network." Why is the network hidden,and how do I change this ?


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

14 network adapters in device manager and the one I am trying to use is hidden even when I click on "show hidden files"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Why is the network hidden,and how do I change this ?


Because the router's SSID broadcast is disabled. Some people still believe the myth that this provides security. It does not, so enable the broadcast.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks TerryNet, in the router privacy setting is "Hide SSID" with a box to disable or enable,I changed this to enable.While connection with ethernet cable is improved,I still can not connect wireless.Troubleshoot resulted with" RNWF MSM HELPER CLASS" or "response not recieved from router or access point".Then Diagnostic info Network Security result "WSH default inbound blocked".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you able to run the speedtest.net now?

Is the following summary correct? Router's encryption and MAC Address filtering are disabled; McAfee has been uninstalled and the Removal Tool run; the wireless network is now detected but trying to connect to it still fails.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

1st attempt,download test error.2nd attempt,upload test error.Summary is correct.Thank you for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please try both ethernet and wireless in *Safe Mode with Networking*.


----------



## royboy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry,I do not understand what you are asking me to do in "Safe Mode with Networking".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See if you can connect by wireless (probably not) and see if the ethernet connection functions normally or still gives you the same problems.


----------

